# Shooting the Peerless TTF from Simple Shot



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

I recently received a Simple Shot Peerless frame in a trade, and I must say that I am loving this frame! I am using the matchstick method to attach the bands and pulling against the match sticks.






I love when the bands can be pulled this way for TTF. This way just seems to work better for me for shooting TTF. I have another frame with tabs and tubes that has a similar sight picture while shooting.


----------



## Ms.Reed (Feb 16, 2015)

I own a peerless as well and have to agree that the frame is very comfortable while shooting. I've done matchstick method with it before and it works perfectly, but currently have it set up OTT with some double Theraband at the moment for really smashing some stuff. Must be the cavewoman in me!


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm tempted to get another one and band it OTT.


----------



## Ms.Reed (Feb 16, 2015)

Worth it...nuff said.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Well, I'm getting a second Peerless frame.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I love mine.


----------

